# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Герой семьи: «Я отвечаю за всё!»

## Irina

*ГЕРОЙ СЕМЬИ: «Я ОТВЕЧАЮ ЗА ВСЕ!»*





> В семье царит напряжение: папа хронически пьет, мама хронически несчастна и лелеет свою неудавшуюся жизнь, но членам семьи не дают покоя амбиции. Неосознанно им очень хочется, чтобы семья со стороны выглядела хорошо, поэтому родители воспитывают рыцаря без страха и упрека в сверкающих доспехах и с горящим взором, с улыбкой, перед которой невозможно устоять. Человека с бездной обаяния и отзывчивости, светлую голову, которой легко даются науки и которая готова щедро делиться своими знаниями. Обычно (немаловажная деталь!) окружающие не устают удивляться: как у таких замученных жизнью неудачников мог уродиться такой ребенок? Как им удалось его воспитать?
> 
> Имя ему в нашем рассказе — «Герой семьи», символ — треугольник острием вниз, весьма неустойчивая конструкция, правда, со знаком плюс внутри.
> 
> Самим своим существованием он отбивает все атаки на семью. Кто это говорит, что у нас что-то неправильное? А я отличник — смотрите, какая у меня хорошая семья! А я красавец — какая у меня хорошая семья! А я спортсмен — какая у меня хорошая семья! А я умный, а я веселый, а я ответственный — смотрите, какая у нас хорошая семья!
> 
> Родители ему вторят: «Какая у нас замечательная семья — мы вырастили такого ребенка! Плохая семья не вырастила бы такого ребенка!» Герой семьи — это щит дисфункциональной семьи.
> 
> Как его растят? Да очень просто! «Он у нас родился самым умным и самым красивым, в полтора года уже стихи читал, и в школе, в спорте он первый».
> ...





*А что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

----------


## Irina

> В ловушку такого Героя загоняет не только семья. Эту роль активно поддерживают учителя и воспитатели. Они всячески пытаются добавить ему ответственности.


В детстве я была одно время героем семьи. Но меня это не устраивало и в конечном счете толкнуло на бунт против такого отношения ко мне со стороны родителей и преподавателей. Тяжелое время было тогда для меня.Такого врагу не пожелаешь.

----------

